# Deliemma - should I go to australia to get a job or stay in my country ?



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I got my Australia PR and wanted to plan to migrate over last year until the recession came in.

Many people tell me to stay in my country where I still have a job than to go over to look for job in Australia where there are uncertainty.

I work in the IT industry but recently my job has change from regular hours to shift work where I have to cover other people working in Europe and America and I feel that there is not much prospect. 

Given the situation I am in, if I go to Australia and cannot get a job, I also dont know what to do as I have to cough out expenses for living over there.

On the other hand, if I have given up my PR, I would feel that it is such a waste considering the effort I put to look for job...

I would like to seek many of you who could have been in my shoes before how do you cope with your feelings and deliemma and your journey thru it...

Thanks...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I presume you've validated your visa?

Well, this is such a difficult question. There will be hundreds in the same situation as you. Most of them will emigrate over without having a job. Just make sure if you do, you have enough money to last 6 months, that will give you plenty of time to get a job.

It's an either or either scenario - if you have validated you will have 5 years from that date to move over, but I suggest you don't leave it for too long.

Dolly

You could stay in hostels or rent a room, which would bring down the cost of accommodation greatly.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

joe hi

why not give it a shot?? there is no harm, worse come worse u will have to take up part time work or things that isnt in your field but if you work hard, you will make it. you have to make an effort and have patience, and trust me, everything works out.

most people who go or are planning to go (like us) dont have fixed jobs or place to live, we are willing to give up the comfort of being in your country with your people for a better safer life. for that one has to start somewehre, yu cant just expect things to go your way without u putting any effort.

wish u luck and do keep us posted.

cheers
anj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Take that leap of faith!

Dolly


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

When you say validate visa, it means that I have received the letter from immigration, have went to the embassy and get a sticker pasted on my passport as well as travel at least once to Australia to get a stamp on it...correct ?

If I have done that, I have to stay and work in Australia for 2 years out of the 5 years of my visa...

I only left about 12 months or so before I have to make the decision to go to Australia to work....



Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I presume you've validated your visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

NO... it means you have traveled to OZ to activate your visa...


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> NO... it means you have traveled to OZ to activate your visa...


Yup...did that....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> Yup...did that....


Why did you not use the time to do some reconnaissance..... ? Or perhaps now is the time. Take extended leave and see what OZ has to offer.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> Why did you not use the time to do some reconnaissance..... ? Or perhaps now is the time. Take extended leave and see what OZ has to offer.



I did that some months ago to look for jobs but have to return back to my original country because i use up my leave. 

I am now working in my country here to save as much as I can so that I can prepare to go and stay there longer.

I have 2 burning questions. In our PR requirement, we have to stay there for 2 years out of the 5 years visa. If you want to renew your PR, 

Q1) What if you are not able to get a job within the 2 years period, can you renew your PR ? 

Q2) What if you are not able to a job in your field but end up working in other field like food business etc, will you be able to renew your PR ?

My 2nd question is where there is a delay of me going over there as I plan in the worst case to switch to food business suppose that I cannot get an IT job. That why I am saving as much as I can for the worst case scenarios above.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> I did that some months ago to look for jobs but have to return back to my original country because i use up my leave.
> 
> I am now working in my country here to save as much as I can so that I can prepare to go and stay there longer.
> 
> ...


If you are a PR you can sit on the beach for two years... Once done, its done.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> If you are a PR you can sit on the beach for two years... Once done, its done.


Hi, i don't understand. once you have a PR, i though there is a renewable every 5 years. 

In my country, a PR has to prove that he has a job to renew his PR. Our govt will check his employment records for gaps in jobs and award his renewable from 2 years to 5 years based on this. So, if you are a contract staff in between many jobs with gaps of unemployment, our government will reduce your renew PR from 5 years to 2 years and will review your employment again...

I am not sure how does the Australia govt renew PR and what criterias ?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> Hi, i don't understand. once you have a PR, i though there is a renewable every 5 years.
> 
> In my country, a PR has to prove that he has a job to renew his PR. Our govt will check his employment records for gaps in jobs and award his renewable from 2 years to 5 years based on this. So, if you are a contract staff in between many jobs with gaps of unemployment, our government will reduce your renew PR from 5 years to 2 years and will review your employment again...
> 
> I am not sure how does the Australia govt renew PR and what criterias ?


As far as I was aware if you do the 2 years you can get your citizenship... Once that's done - Its done..... 
If you do the two years and do NOT get citizenship I think you need some paperwork so say you have done the 2 years so when you come back its a no brainer.

I would love to just sit on the beach instead of traveling into Melbourne every day :tongue1:


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Does my spouse need to come along to stay in Aussie for 2 years when i am there ?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> Does my spouse need to come along to stay in Aussie for 2 years when i am there ?


Not sure about this one but I assume yes.....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Joe:

I'll clarify this a bit, if you re-enter AU before the 5 yr period you keep your PR. Now if you want to leave AU again you need to get a RRV (Resident Return Visa). There are two types of RRVs
1. RRV valid for 3 months, this lets you leave AU again for 3 months and return again as a PR before the 3 months is up. You get this if you do not have 2 yrs out of the last 5 yrs resident in AU.
2. RRV valid for 5 yrs, this lets you leave AU again for upto 5 yrs and return again as a PR before the 5 yrs are up. You get this RRV if you do have 2 yrs or greater resident in AU in the last 5.

When you first received your PR for AU you also received a 5 yr RRV. It is this 5 yr RRV that is about to expire. So if you re-enter AU before that expiration date you may continue to reside in AU as a PR. 

You can read-up on the application for a new RRV at the Immi website.

Good luck 



joeman said:


> Hi, i don't understand. once you have a PR, i though there is a renewable every 5 years.
> 
> In my country, a PR has to prove that he has a job to renew his PR. Our govt will check his employment records for gaps in jobs and award his renewable from 2 years to 5 years based on this. So, if you are a contract staff in between many jobs with gaps of unemployment, our government will reduce your renew PR from 5 years to 2 years and will review your employment again...
> 
> I am not sure how does the Australia govt renew PR and what criterias ?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I thought I was very clear


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Someone spoke to me about my delima.

He asked me to decide what I wanted in life. But one of the key criteria for me in career.

So he zoom into my career. Is what I am doing in my current job is a passion where I go to work each day, moving up my career path with great recognition from bosses. eg. I am a high flyer in my company. Then stay in that organisation and move along to whichever country you get posted. 

or is what I am doing is a job. If it is just a job, then what holding me from jumping to other country...


----------



## wish_wa (Nov 14, 2008)

*To the forum!*

I've been going thru this thread, am new to this blog... just a query from my side, how long does it take for a PR to come, after my documents are submitted to Australian embassy... I've cleared my skill assessment, i've done with my IELTS, i've given all my docs one last time, and it's been submitted to Australian embassy on June 10th 2009. So any idea as to how long does it take for medicals to come and how long after the medicals for VISA to be stamped... ur response wud be appreciated greatly....

Rgds,
VISHY



anj1976 said:


> joe hi
> 
> why not give it a shot?? there is no harm, worse come worse u will have to take up part time work or things that isnt in your field but if you work hard, you will make it. you have to make an effort and have patience, and trust me, everything works out.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> As far as I was aware if you do the 2 years you can get your citizenship... Once that's done - Its done.....
> If you do the two years and do NOT get citizenship I think you need some paperwork so say you have done the 2 years so when you come back its a no brainer.
> 
> I would love to just sit on the beach instead of traveling into Melbourne every day :tongue1:


Just to clarify if you arrived here after July 1st 2007 then it's FOUR years to get your citizenship and NOT two years. They seem to count it from the first time you arrived on your visa even if it's for validation. 

We arrived on July 19th 2007 but had validated before July 1st and so only have 2 years for citizenship. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Just to clarify if you arrived here after July 1st 2007 then it's FOUR years to get your citizenship and NOT two years. They seem to count it from the first time you arrived on your visa even if it's for validation.
> 
> We arrived on July 19th 2007 but had validated before July 1st and so only have 2 years for citizenship.
> 
> ...


That's arrived for activation I hope  - Note sure I'd make 4 years :tongue1:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> That's arrived for activation I hope  - Note sure I'd make 4 years :tongue1:


Yep activation = validation. Two years has just flown by.....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Yep activation = validation. Two years has just flown by.....


I'm almost one year down the tracks..... One to go....
Q: what happens once its over - Is it just a case of filling in a piece of paper?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> I'm almost one year down the tracks..... One to go....
> Q: what happens once its over - Is it just a case of filling in a piece of paper?


There are forms to fill in and a citizenship test to do
Australian Citizenship


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> There are forms to fill in and a citizenship test to do
> Australian Citizenship


TA - Test must be on the AFL


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Test is easy and takes minutes, the only study is to read the booklet (PDF or mailed to you) 2-3 times. The main waiting is the Citizenship ceremony, only after that are you officially a citizen. Also do your Citizenship test a few months before (i.e. 3-4) your (2) yrs, as there is a 2 month waiting period for your test date (that's what happened to me).

So it's essentially:
1. Setup appointment to sit Citizenship test 3-4 months before
2. Sit citizenship test
3. When you hit the 2 or 4 yrs net requirement fill out the form to apply for Citizenship
4. It takes a few weeks for Immi to transfer the granted list to your local Council
5. You will be informed by mail of your citizenship ceremony date, they do first come first served monthly in most councils.
6. Attend citizenship ceremony, receive certificate, plant, paper flag, sing national anthem (I want the baroque opera version from you Halo, inject some of that culture you say is so lacking  

Now you're officially a AU Citizen, setup appointment to get AU passports with your local post office (you'll need to travel into and out of AU on AU passports).




Halo said:


> TA - Test must be on the AFL


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

I suggest you to apply for job from your home country and then go when you get some opportunity over there. I just came back to my home city after stay of 2 months in Melb , i was looking for IT job but wasnt lucky enough. I will keep on trying and i suggest you not to leave your present job at this moment.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

I did apply for many IT jobs online. The agents did contacted me but they prefer candidates to be there immediately for employment. 



benevolent001 said:


> I suggest you to apply for job from your home country and then go when you get some opportunity over there. I just came back to my home city after stay of 2 months in Melb , i was looking for IT job but wasnt lucky enough. I will keep on trying and i suggest you not to leave your present job at this moment.


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

joeman said:


> I did apply for many IT jobs online. The agents did contacted me but they prefer candidates to be there immediately for employment.


Then where is the problem?

You got job offers , you got PR , just go and enjoy over there.

And BTW and can you guide me for looking out job over there , how you actually tried to find those.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

It is not a job offer but a call from agent. 

try seek.com.au 




benevolent001 said:


> Then where is the problem?
> 
> You got job offers , you got PR , just go and enjoy over there.
> 
> And BTW and can you guide me for looking out job over there , how you actually tried to find those.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

yea, its good that the agents are calling you back the job opportunities. But I have heard from many people that most if not all look to see that a) you are a PR already to apply before the interview process or b) you are there already to start immediately. 

I guess it would be too easy if I received a job offer before I even get the PR letter or I get it at the same time as the PR letter. *sighs* if only.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, when I was there in 2006 to look or job, recruitment agents were brushing me off and ask for my PR. I told that I am going to apply and they told me to "talk" to them when I have my PR. 

Now, when I have my PR, they tell me that jobs are limited here and they want me to fly down for face to face interview. The agent claims that employers don't like phone or video interviews...

I think what they are looking into the candidates in their commitment to go over there to start work...



tilla_07 said:


> yea, its good that the agents are calling you back the job opportunities. But I have heard from many people that most if not all look to see that a) you are a PR already to apply before the interview process or b) you are there already to start immediately.
> 
> I guess it would be too easy if I received a job offer before I even get the PR letter or I get it at the same time as the PR letter. *sighs* if only.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

After sending out resume for a few weeks, I got rejects..hmmm...the ground is really tough...but as the saying goes...tough times dont last, tough people do...

I was wondering for those of people who didnt secure a job in your sector, did you all go to apply for other jobs in other functions ?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> apply for other jobs in other functions ?


????????????????


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> ????????????????


I mean branch to do other kind of jobs other than the designated job in your visa..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> I mean branch to do other kind of jobs other than the designated job in your visa..


Aaaaaaaaaaa............ Whats the legality surrounding this?


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaa............ Whats the legality surrounding this?



I am a bit confused....

I spoke to a PR yesterday and he told that the Australia govt who grant us the visa would want you to work within your industry which was the visa given to us...

then i re-read the thread and the way it is phrase is that once we get a PR, we may not need to work (provided u have enough to survive for 2 years) but stay there for 2 years and can renew your PR or get a citizenship....


I suspect the PR who told me this info may be a new requirement from Australia govt but I could be wrong...


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

hi,
I am a Graphic Designer working in Dubai.
Which country, Australia or Canada, offers the best job opportunity? 
Can you put some light on it?


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

There are no quick and fast rules to it...it all depends on what you want in life...

jobs wise, all markets are in a downturn and trying to recover....Australia being a commodities country may benefits from the demands from China but Canada is also an oil exporting country and will also benefits from the recovery of the global demand for oil...

at the end, you should put a checklist what you really wanted...

Key points for me
1. Housing should be affordable.
2. Retirement
3. Costs of living for a comfortable lifestyle

1 eg for me, in my country, for every dollar I earned, the govt put aside 20% of my money into "force savings" but i can use that to pay for house but will never be able to take out much (as the laws are changing) even though I retire...

2. Singaporean people are asset rich but not cash rich...reasons are many but mostly the costs of living are high...
for every car that i drive on the road in my country, it will have an "expiry date" of 10 years because we have to buy a certificate of entitlement (COE) which is valid for 10 years for a car and I have to pay 300% import tax duty for my car. Therefore car are very very expensive in Singapore ranging from US$30K for a simple Japanese car and again you can only drive for 10 years. On top of that, every time you drive along expressways or any road, the govt will put a daily toll fee automatically deducted from your cash card...

therefore most Singaporean families are putting too much of their pay into cars, properties, luxury items rather than into other instruments to ensure that their money could support their retirement in future..

However, one of my concern is how to bring my career when I move over to another country and if it is possible for me to live the same or better LIFE STYLE that I am already comfortable in my current country when i move over to a new country...





samdubai said:


> hi,
> I am a Graphic Designer working in Dubai.
> Which country, Australia or Canada, offers the best job opportunity?
> Can you put some light on it?


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi joeman, 

_"I spoke to a PR yesterday and he told that the Australia govt who grant us the visa would want you to work within your industry which was the visa given to us..."_ -------- I don't think this is correct, we are open to work in any industry of our choice. 

My agent tells me that we can apply for citizenship after staying for 2 years in Aus. Also, employers might be ok for tel interview for the initial stages,however, for the final HR rounds of interviews the employer would prefer a face-face interview. I think its better to apply for as many jobs as possible from the place you stay and then attend all the face-face interviews in Aus.

Try to take up a job that comes your way, just to keep you up for the day-to-day expenditure in Aus and then try to find the jobs in your field. That's what my hus and I are planning. In case we get a job in our respective fields, nothing like it !!


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

are you sure you can apply for citizenship after 2 years? I thought the rules changed 1-2 years ago to 4 years. IF you are coming as a PR, then you will have to wait 4 years and stay in AU during that whole time.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

You are right tilla...


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

I agree on this that there are some confusion about citizenship between 2 years and 4 years visa depending on when you apply for PR. I also heard from this guy who got his PR last year that now that the aussie govt will grant new candidates 1 working year visa and made it mandatory for you to get a job within the industry you are in and after review it 1 year later to grant you 4 years visa...



tilla_07 said:


> are you sure you can apply for citizenship after 2 years? I thought the rules changed 1-2 years ago to 4 years. IF you are coming as a PR, then you will have to wait 4 years and stay in AU during that whole time.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Nooooo, i'm not liking this.  I wish we can work any industry of our choice right from the beginning.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

im not sure i would believe that unless it came directly from DIAC. Maybe he only had a working visa not a PR. Because if that was the case, then many of us who have applied and gotten their PR visa would have said something, not to mention DIAC, the media, and all the agents would have had this mentioned everywhere. 

It is not mandatory that you get a job in your industry if you have a 175 or 176 (actually I have never heard of any visa where it is a required that you have to work in the same industry you applied under other than the employer sponsored one and that is b/c the employer sponsored you for your visa and you have to work with them for 2 years). The only restrictions to a PR if you apply under 176 is that you have to live within that state for 2 years, that is all. There are no restrictions to what kind of job you have to do. 

And the only thing about the 2 year or 4 year citizenship deal is that if you applied before july 2007 (i think that is the date), then you only have to live in AU for 2 years continuously to get your citizenship otherwise it will take 4.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

joeman said:


> There are no quick and fast rules to it...it all depends on what you want in life...
> 
> jobs wise, all markets are in a downturn and trying to recover....Australia being a commodities country may benefits from the demands from China but Canada is also an oil exporting country and will also benefits from the recovery of the global demand for oil...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your take.
You are right about what ever you have mentioned, but how to measure the pros & cons of both the countries? I want a comparison regarding cost of living & lifestyle, Housing, retirement benefits, kid's schooling, law & order, and most importantly job prospects & growth. 
Moreover, where the taxation is the most?
Which place is costlier to buy and maintain a car?

I know its recession time, but what if we compare them in the long term basis.
I am currently in Dubai. Here there's no tax. But there are certain expenses that can be compared to taxation. But never the less if you have job, then its a nice place to be. The biggest issue with Dubai is that you can't do long term plan. Its not a place where you can settle for life. So eventually we all expats have to leave. Where to, that is the question...lol.

Hope to hear more from you guys


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you search to see if there had a thread here before that compared CAN and AU? I rem reading some posts by CAN expats in AU who talked about why they live in AU instead of CAN.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

*Aus vs Can*



tilla_07 said:


> Have you search to see if there had a thread here before that compared CAN and AU? I rem reading some posts by CAN expats in AU who talked about why they live in AU instead of CAN.


Ya actually I did a search. But unfortunately couldn't find any comprehensive one. Will try to find it again.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## stdlaursen (Nov 24, 2008)

joeman said:


> I did that some months ago to look for jobs but have to return back to my original country because i use up my leave.
> 
> I am now working in my country here to save as much as I can so that I can prepare to go and stay there longer.
> 
> ...


:confused2: Mate its Australia---you have to be extremely unlucky to not make it there... enjoy the experience...many would risk their Life to be in your position....


----------



## Frank7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi joeman,

if I were you, I would search for a job before you move. There are several job boards online which allows you to contact employers, at least to get a feel. This is a government one: National map - Find a job - Australian JobSearch. You will still have to come down for final interviews but at least you know what to expect and if you get a foot in the door.

Alternatively, you could start your own business (as a PR, you do not need to be employed). You can find customers on sites like whocando.com.au. 

Good luck!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

joeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree on this that there are some confusion about citizenship between 2 years and 4 years visa depending on when you apply for PR. I also heard from this guy who got his PR last year that now that the aussie govt will grant new candidates 1 working year visa and made it mandatory for you to get a job within the industry you are in and after review it 1 year later to grant you 4 years visa...



If you travelled to Australia on your visa before July 1st 2007 then you have 2 years to be in Australia before you can apply for citizenship. If it was after that time then it's 4 years. Please see Australian Citizenship

I know because I rang them up since we had our PR visa in 2004, validated in 2005 but didn't move to Australia until 19th July 2007. We only have to be here 2 years to apply for citizenship because we travelled to Australia (to validate the visa) on the visa before 1st July 2007. We're about to start that process now. 

I hope that clarifies any confusion over the 2 or 4 years for citizenship. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Joe

I take it that you are from Singapore based on your online badge? Dont any of the Australian companies have some sort of expo showing in Singapore? We tend to have it over here every year (UK). They give you advice on almost everything ie job, accommodation, housing and so on so forth. And also what about online recruitment agencies? Since you are in Singapore it will not be too much of bother and time consuming thing to do. It is only 7 hours plane right away from Singapore to Perth. A couple of days leave when you lined up all the job interviews shouldnt be a problem I think.

Are you in the junior, middle management or Senior position in IT field? It is a nice position to be in that PR that you have.

Good luck.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

yup, i am from Singapore. 

Australian companies are relatively small over here and majority of them are into proverty sales. So, I have to hunt the jobs in Australia. 

I did fly over to Australia last time to try but have to come back as I already consume my leave. 

What happen is that the agents keep on telling me to come over there for a much longer period so that interviews can be arranged as per client's time as well as when there are opportunities. 

Because of the recession, most companies have to justify a lot for head counts and thus even the agents have to wait for some confirmation from client's reply if the job is still there tomorrow or has been change or remove. 






avalonstar said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I take it that you are from Singapore based on your online badge? Dont any of the Australian companies have some sort of expo showing in Singapore? We tend to have it over here every year (UK). They give you advice on almost everything ie job, accommodation, housing and so on so forth. And also what about online recruitment agencies? Since you are in Singapore it will not be too much of bother and time consuming thing to do. It is only 7 hours plane right away from Singapore to Perth. A couple of days leave when you lined up all the job interviews shouldnt be a problem I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

joeman said:


> yup, i am from Singapore.
> 
> Australian companies are relatively small over here and majority of them are into proverty sales. So, I have to hunt the jobs in Australia.
> 
> ...


Can I assume tht you have tried searching the jobs here - SEEK - Find IT and telecommunications jobs in Australia or others of similar nature? Isnt there any job agencies that has a base in Singapore and Australia that you can ask questions and advice?

As far as I know IT jobs in particular does have a good prospects then again I might be wrong due to the current condition. Good luck and I sincerely hope that you can sort something out. Keep on persevering until you get what you want.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh yeah of course...I use seek.com.au a lot..




avalonstar said:


> Can I assume tht you have tried searching the jobs here - SEEK - Find IT and telecommunications jobs in Australia or others of similar nature? Isnt there any job agencies that has a base in Singapore and Australia that you can ask questions and advice?
> 
> As far as I know IT jobs in particular does have a good prospects then again I might be wrong due to the current condition. Good luck and I sincerely hope that you can sort something out. Keep on persevering until you get what you want.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I need some advices here.

I am now caught in another deliemma.

Out of the blue yesterday, I received a called from a local agent in Singapore. He requested me to attend an interview for a better position in Singapore which require the incumbent to manage a large project for the Singapore government. 

I went for the interview today and see things goes and was surprised that I have been granted for a 2nd interview as I felt I didn't put much effort to it..maybe I didn't have that kind of pressure to get that job and hence I was quite relax...but anyway...the point is I found out about the job...

I find the new job scope to be challenging and it will grow my skill set in technical and management areas. However, the new job is a contract basis as it is project driven. So, there are plus and minus points here. 

In summary;

Pull factors: New job has growth for me in technical and management skills set
Con factor 1- contract renewable on yearly basis. (doesn't matter to me since I plan to go to Australia in 2010)
Con factor 2 : -One of the push factor for me to leave my current job is that my job has been recently been converted this week from a normal working hours pattern to shift work and I feel that it is bad for my health in the long term. That one of the reasons I plan to go to Australia for a better lifestyle.

In this forum, I have been convinced by many of you here not to give up my PR in Australia and therefore I have plans to go over to Australia between Q1 to Q2 in 2010. 

I have a fear that Australia employers may question if I have a short career in this new company if I choose taken this role and later go over to Australia to work. 

If you are in my shoe, would you choose to work in this new job and then how would you explain to your future employer in Australia about your short term work in your new job ?


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

joeman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advices here.
> 
> ...


If I am in your shoes, i will take the job without batting an eye lid because it offers you all sorts of thing. When an Aussie employer or two questioned you . the reasons are valid. New set of skills and so on so forth.

You might even like it and stay a year thus further improving your skill set. Personally I would go for it.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

joeman said:


> I find the new job scope to be challenging and it will grow my skill set in technical and management areas. However, the new job is a contract basis as it is project driven. So, there are plus and minus points here.
> 
> If you are in my shoe, would you choose to work in this new job and then how would you explain to your future employer in Australia about your short term work in your new job ?


Contracts by their nature tend to be short - some can be as short as 3 months. I know since I used to be an IT contractor. I don't see any Australian company questioning the time of length of the contract as long as you tell them it was a contract and was project driven. 

Personally I would take it but then I was a contractor for over 10 years...

What feels right for you to do? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

joeman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advices here.
> 
> ...


Yes Im with Karen.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Joe:

I don't think any AU employer would take it as a negative, it's additional experience in the field and I've yet to seen any company in any country take that negatively. 

The only thing you should do is validate your PR visa by visiting AU once before the date on sticker (sometime in 2010) and then you can do your contract project and move to AU later (within the next 5 yrs after your PR sticker date). I think you are already planning this, but just wanted to make sure.

Good luck 



joeman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advices here.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Amaslam and all,

Thank you for your assurance that Australia employers may not necessary feel negative as long as we can validate our reasons for it. 

For your second statement, I don't understand what you mean, could you clarify a bit. 

Just for clarify at my side, My visa expires in mid 2012. Therefore, by law, I have to be in Aussie by mid 2010 ( minimium 2 of 5 years stay). My initial plan when I got my PR in mid 2007 (I also got it validated in 2007) was to move over by end 2008 after I sell my house. But the recession kicked it at that time as I was planning all these and I couldn't sell my house for the price I wanted. 

Since the recession started, I have been saving more money to ensure I have the capital to survive as well as waiting for the economy to recover better in Australia. 

But somehow the recession does get into you (fear, insecurity, etc) and the Deliemma to go over affect my emtions in all these decisions.








amaslam said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> The only thing you should do is validate your PR visa by visiting AU once before the date on sticker (sometime in 2010) and then you can do your contract project and move to AU later (within the next 5 yrs after your PR sticker date). I think you are already planning this, but just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Joeman:

Sure, I'll clarify, there are two different things in your Visa, one is PR and the other is RRV (Resident Return Visa). Your first PR visa sticker is the PR and a 5 yr RRV.

You can actually come into AU by 2012 and stay in Australia as a PR even after 2012. 

The 2 out of 5 yrs mainly affects the RRV. If you want to go out of AU (i.e. to visit Singapore) and return as a PR to AU you need a RRV.

There are (2) types of RRV:
1. 5 yr RRV
2. 3 month RRV

If you have done at least 2 out of the last 5 yrs as a PR resident in AU then you can get a new 5 Yr RRV in 2012.

If have done less than 2 out of the last 5 yrs as a PR resident by 2012 in AU then you can get a 3 month RRV. That means you can leave AU and must return back to AU within 3 months to resume your PR status. If you do not return within the 3 months then you lose your PR status.

There is no limit to the number of 3 month or 5 yr RRV visas you may get, so even if you don't do the 2 out of 5 yrs you can still keep getting 3 month RRVs for short trips outside of AU. Once you have done 2 yrs residence in AU you may then get 5 yr RRVs. 

If you intend to maintain your original nationality you will need to keep getting RRVs at least every 5 yrs.




joeman said:


> Hi Amaslam and all,
> 
> Thank you for your assurance that Australia employers may not necessary feel negative as long as we can validate our reasons for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

I happen to be at the Australia embassy today for some admin matters. I saw a couple in front of me trying to apply for the RPV and boy of boy !!! they bought TONS of document to support their claim. 

I didnt get to ask the officer the RPV as my agenda was a different one. 

Later I went to DIAC website and realised that you need to have a strong reason to apply for RPV and it is best apply before your last 2 years or 4 years expire for you to go overseas. If your PRV is rejected, you have time to go over there to fulfill your obligation. 



amaslam said:


> Hi Joeman:
> 
> Sure, I'll clarify, there are two different things in your Visa, one is PR and the other is RRV (Resident Return Visa). Your first PR visa sticker is the PR and a 5 yr RRV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

As Amaslam wrote, there are no restrictions on remaining in Australia, provided you enter before your PR visa expires. The only reasons for apply for RRV and citizenship are if you want to or need to travel overseas after entry. If you have family and friends in Singapore, this may be likely. If you document your reasons for not going to Australia earlier (recession preventing you from getting good price for house in SG), you may get some extra consideration from Aust Immi, when you apply for RRV.

Saving enough to survive in Oz without work for extended period also marks you as a responsible person, which Australia values as resident/citizen.

If you spend your holidays in Oz, you will build up a better picture of the place and where to settle. You should also travel to regional areas to see if you can live there. Housing is often much cheaper than in state capitals. Most migrants start off in the major centres, so looking elsewhere could give you an edge.

As far as Australian companies with SG operations are concerned, most major banks would have an office, I suppose. Singtel owns Optus, which is No 2 telecom company in Australia.


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

joeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I happen to be at the Australia embassy today for some admin matters. I saw a couple in front of me trying to apply for the RPV and boy of boy !!! they bought TONS of document to support their claim.
> 
> Later I went to DIAC website and realised that you need to have a strong reason to apply for RPV and it is best apply before your last 2 years or 4 years expire for you to go overseas. If your PRV is rejected, you have time to go over there to fulfill your obligation.


The main reason for this is to prove that you
1. Have close ties with Australia eg property or business
2. You have a good reason to leave / return to Australia regularly eg employment


----------



## sheraz90 (May 9, 2008)

I left a good job in the uae and am on my way to Oz (am writing this from Hong Kong airport while waiting for a transit flight to Aus). 

Everyone makes different choices based on personal reasons. I thought it was worth it to bring a change in life .. who knows it might turn out to be better than the present. Incase, it doesn't .. there is always the beach to go to .. which was not free as well as hot hot hot in the uae (by hot i mean the hot weather not the other slang hot).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sheraz

wish u luck for the journey ahead, both in life and the flight 

do keep us posted how things go. 

cheers
anj


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sheraz90 said:


> I left a good job in the uae and am on my way to Oz (am writing this from Hong Kong airport while waiting for a transit flight to Aus).
> 
> Everyone makes different choices based on personal reasons. I thought it was worth it to bring a change in life .. who knows it might turn out to be better than the present. Incase, it doesn't .. there is always the beach to go to .. which was not free as well as hot hot hot in the uae (by hot i mean the hot weather not the other slang hot).


Good Luck ... Keep posting here.. which state are you heading to in Oz?


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Sheraz,

All the best and have a safe journey. Please keep us posted, take care.


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

hi,
I am on same boat but i have 457 dependent visa. Going to sydney on my wife 457 who has job there. I have 4 years of exp in india as software engg and work for a reputed company here. 457 dependent gives me unrestricted authority to work in any part of Oz but i came to know PR is preferred to 457. Following are few of questions i have
1Will searching for job be a big struggle looking at recession? 
2 I have sufficient points to file PR and same case is with my wife. Should i file PR before comming or wait for 2 years and then file 857?
3 Is the choice of city (sydney) ok


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ashish:

I originally came over on a 457 and later updated to a PR of 856.

1. Searching for jobs won't be as difficult as it was 6 months ago, but it will be harder than it was 18 months ago. One complication is that the new employer will need to apply for a new 457 on your behalf, so they may not want to do that.
2. Personal choice, in this economic climate I would go for it when you arrive in AU, you can start getting the paperwork ready now. PR makes it much easier to move jobs as your employer has nothing to do with your PR visa.
3. Sydney is fine as many immigrants start in Sydney or Melbourne. It is the most expensive city in the world so you may start out in Sydney and after being in AU a while you may decide MEL or another city is for you, or you still like Sydney. No one predict what you like, only when you're here and live here at least a year can you answer that question.





ashish2410 said:


> hi,
> I am on same boat but i have 457 dependent visa. Going to sydney on my wife 457 who has job there. I have 4 years of exp in india as software engg and work for a reputed company here. 457 dependent gives me unrestricted authority to work in any part of Oz but i came to know PR is preferred to 457. Following are few of questions i have
> 1Will searching for job be a big struggle looking at recession?
> 2 I have sufficient points to file PR and same case is with my wife. Should i file PR before comming or wait for 2 years and then file 857?
> 3 Is the choice of city (sydney) ok


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot for reply,
The first point mentioned that my employer will need to apply for new 457 which is a complete surprise to me. My wife got 457 and i am coming on 457 dependent visa. My visa clearly states i have unrestricted authority to work in oz(which is not the case with my wife visa). I thought i can be directly employable by any Oz firm without visa hurdle since i am coming on 457 dependent. Kindly clarify



amaslam said:


> Hi Ashish:
> 
> I originally came over on a 457 and later updated to a PR of 856.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ashish:

The 457 dependent can work in any job without restriction. The 457 primary is the one that would need a new sponsor if he/she wanted to change job. I think I got a bit confused and thought you were the primary 457 holder.





ashish2410 said:


> Thanks a lot for reply,
> The first point mentioned that my employer will need to apply for new 457 which is a complete surprise to me. My wife got 457 and i am coming on 457 dependent visa. My visa clearly states i have unrestricted authority to work in oz(which is not the case with my wife visa). I thought i can be directly employable by any Oz firm without visa hurdle since i am coming on 457 dependent. Kindly clarify


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

What a relief!!!
My heart was sinking. I have resigned my well paid job here in india and all set to fly there to find job. Now after reading your clarification i can breathe 
Thanks for your reply




amaslam said:


> Hi Ashish:
> 
> The 457 dependent can work in any job without restriction. The 457 primary is the one that would need a new sponsor if he/she wanted to change job. I think I got a bit confused and thought you were the primary 457 holder.


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

*Pros and Cons of PR and State Sponsorship visa*

hi friends, I am a Degree Civil Engr from INDIA with 5yrs experience and recently cleared my skill assessment from Engineers Australia. i am pretty new to this forum. My Q is ?
Is it better to opt for a state sponsorship visa or a PR visa. what are PROS and CONS ? I am looking for Western Australia state sponsorship... How are job opportunities in WA for civil engineers on Sponsorship visas...


----------

